# Kaldnes Moving Bed



## mtqrk (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi there,
Anyone heard of "Kaldnes Moving Bed" with K1 Media in Toronto. Please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

mtqrk said:


> Hi there,
> Anyone heard of "Kaldnes Moving Bed" with K1 Media in Toronto. Please let me know.
> Thanks


The K1 media is made by Evolution Aqua and here is the link :

http://www.evolutionaqua.com/acatalog/K1___K3.html

The K1 or K3 Kaldnes moving bed is one of the best filtration system in the fishy hobby

BTW, welcome to GTAA


----------



## mtqrk (Aug 22, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> The K1 media is made by Evolution Aqua and here is the link :
> 
> http://www.evolutionaqua.com/acatalog/K1___K3.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying, I saw this on google but I want to know the Location, in Toronto, Ontario, where I can buy this amazing filter.
Thanks once again...


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

mtqrk said:


> Thanks for replying, I saw this on google but I want to know the Location, in Toronto, Ontario, where I can buy this amazing filter.
> Thanks once again...


I got my K1 media from this place run by Terri & Ian but they also sell the filter too:

http://www.canadiankoiandpond.ca/productsEA.html

The Nexus filter comes in 2 sizes and with some add ons, K1 media and a large air pump you can paid up to $5150 for the larger size filter


----------

